# protecting my business in 2006



## tamarep (Jan 3, 2006)

My friend told me about where you could make you own investigation at your own fingertips and I had doubts even though he said it was great. I joined and in a few minutes discovered my business partner wasn't exactly a totally honest person. I can't wait to see the look on his face when I confront him. check this related article.


----------

